# Some recent calls I've made



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Just wanted to share some of the recent goose calls I've made. All of these calls are sanded to 1500 grit before being dipped in sanding sealer. I also hand paint the logos on each one. Feel free to comment or ask any questions.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like 'em....


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are some good looking calls. I have made a few duck calls and they are fun to do.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice job. I haven't turned any calls yet. I've got a crow call kit to make up some day. I hope it looks as good as yours.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

quit while yur ahead...
unless you just want one..
crows are too smart to fall for getting called in...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> quit while yur ahead...
> unless you just want one..
> crows are too smart to fall for getting called in...


Crows are a long range proposition. As a kid doing critter control on the farm you never got close or called in a crow. 

They will position a sentry or two to warn the flock of any close danger, and they ARE smart.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Crows are a long range proposition. As a kid doing critter control on the farm you never got close or called in a crow.
> 
> They will position a sentry or two to warn the flock of any close danger, and they ARE smart.


from a blind at range...good for one two at the most..
several attempts w/ deliberate very close misses over a short period of time and they won't come around... not for a long time...

'yotes/yotties are the same way...
solution...
large noisy caliber... the bigger the better.. I like my .416 for this..
hit the dirt inches away from the critter...
it'll be months before one comes around again..
kill a couple and the pack goes into overdrive making replacements..
deny the food source and the pack stays small...
fear/scare the snot out of them tactics are way better than killing...

doesn't work with/on lions, bears, lynx, bobcats, badgers, weasels or raptors...
leave it/them alone unless you plan to eat them.. all you can do is not feed them..

wolves are an all together different ball game.. make friends...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> from a blind at range...good for one two at the most..
> several attempts w/ deliberate very close misses over a short period of time and they won't come around... not for a long time...
> 
> 'yotes/yotties are the same way...
> ...


Rigby or Rem Mag? Either way, the boom would scare me off, too!

How do you make friends with a wolf? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Rigby or Rem Mag? Either way, the boom would scare me off, too!
> 
> How do you make friends with a wolf? Inquiring minds want to know...


Rigby...

jump right in..
only takes a decade or two...

we have Bald and Golden Eagles here...
I sit by the hour and watch them do their thing.. (then go figure out why they did it, we're not speaking terms yet so I have to figure it out on my own)

while watching them I couldn't help but feel to the core that I was being watched/studied..
took a while of waiting, as in a whole bunch of it, but eventually 5 grays made their presence known.. 
I suspect that this didn't happen till they concluded that I wasn't a threat... last year I only saw 3.. this year none..
so I watched them and they watch me.. been going on this way for years.. I'm no threat.. they needn't be either..
as long as I maintain that attitude/posture things are good... everybody is happy...
doesn't hurt to invite one in and everybody becomes family...
I'll tell ya one thing.. they have a hatred for ''yotes you wouldn't believe or fathom...
one wolf = zero 'yotes..
wolves = few bubonic plague carrying picket pins and whistle pigs.. (the plague shows up when their numbers/density go off the scale/charts)...
they even taught me how to deal with porcupines safely...




.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Roy Drake said:


> Very nice job. I haven't turned any calls yet. I've got a crow call kit to make up some day. I hope it looks as good as yours.


Here is a crow call and a double reed mouth call I made for a customer


----------

